# Big Catches!, Pike fishing, hurricane conditions, and outlaw life



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok So here it goes, been at the lake for a few hours and I have already had to call a few audibles. The wind is howling and BB and I have been in a very protected part of the lake but are considering a move to another area lake that may have some nice protected areas that are close to a ramp on the south west side of the lake. Either way we are having success. I was also asked to provide photos of the lake, which I have no intention of getting close to with 30-60mph winds so I have a few photos for reference. Thank God for Ultrex motors! I needed a break from jacking fish this morning! Hoping as the wind calms and the front continues to pass we will do our best to send some porn. Side Note, I lost my favorite Tackle warehouse hat to the wind. I have extras, but they are in the truck. Going to rock the pinky for the rest of the day! stay safe if you venture out!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BB is on the board. He is either a fish catching Savant or the luckiest idiot Ever! He is using the standard two treble hook live bait rig for muskie/pike, but he brought a pack of hot dogs and those pickled "firecracker" sausages. not sure which he had on, but he just landed his first fish. Turns out he has zero interest in actually touching these "slimeballs". So, yeah, I am a full service guide now!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel sickly from that awful boat ride!  You know I’m not one of them big water boys.  But it’s been totally worth it now that we found some shelter from the relentless wind! I am over the moon right now to be able to prove that my that the fire cracker worked! 

They love that spicy gutter meat! The hotdog rig under a large float paired with spicy pickled sausage from the gas station pitched just outside the wood 3ft deep in 5 fow. It didn’t take long before I got the 1st thanks for handling the snot rocket! And then this lil guy with beautiful coloration snatched up that sausage! Was some fights I’ll remember forever JB an I have been bickering about this for months and today I made him a believer!. 

There I held a slime ball!

Big thanks to for JB doing all the legwork and putting me right on these fish so I could show him this works just as good In Ohio as it does up north! 

Hopefully the rest of today’s adventures are just as memorable!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

They are liking the spinnerbait today!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> BB is on the board. He is either a fish catching Savant or the luckiest idiot Ever! He is using the standard two treble hook live bait rig for muskie/pike, but he brought a pack of hot dogs and those pickled "firecracker" sausages. not sure which he had on, but he just landed his first fish. Turns out he has zero interest in actually touching these "slimeballs". So, yeah, I am a full service guide now!


Bobber has woman like hands!! Can’t be him


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber has woman like hands!! Can’t be him


I assure you they are my feminine hands everything looks bigger on the Internet bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice catches for the conditions! Did you guys make it to WBranch like planned? I know spots are secretly guarded on this site , but just courious like others. WB has some nice bays to hide in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That firecracker thing looks like instant diahreah


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, sticking to Jay lake. might pull the plug and head to another lake. still debating. I know the wind won't be any better, and the fish are biting, I just feel stuck in a spot. And it looks like there may be a few new trees to fish if the water ever comes up! BB may start crappie fishing soon if I can't get him away from them.


snag said:


> Nice catches for the conditions! Did you guys make it to WBranch like planned? I know spots are secretly guarded on this site , but just courious like others. WB has some nice bays to hide in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber has woman like hands!! Can’t be him


I took a peek into his snack bag this morning and saw a bottle of lotion and firecrackers, turns out he just like to stay moisturized and that was his bait i guess. I got real confused. and I instantly questioned those people who share shanties with him


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> I took a peek into his snack bag this morning and saw a bottle of lotion and firecrackers, turns out he just like to stay moisturized and that was his bait i guess. I got real confused. and I instantly questioned those people who share shanties with him


why tell us this?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

These guys are good. Braving crazy conditions, reeling in a awesome catch and posting in marketplace at the same time. How do you do it?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> These guys are good. Braving crazy conditions, reeling in a awesome catch and posting in marketplace at the same time. How do you do it?


watching a bobber gets boring. spot locked down and relaxing


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Good thing that IHD didn’t go with you 2 or that hotdog setup might have never reached the water! LMAO!! Nice catch on such a blustery day. Here in the bubble of Independence the gale seems to be letting up somewhat,just some info for you.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Update... just decided to head to squito. I have a spot calling my name.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks again for the unforgettable experience! I’m headed off to play with the panfish at a smaller local puddle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

On the road. Meeting my dad and stopping for a pepperoni roll at the gas station in newton falls on rt 5. If you haven't ate one from there or the gas station at the circle in Andover, you don't know what you are missing. Amazing.... I'll have updates this afternoon.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ahh here I thought you were going to lure BB away from his local water to breezy mosquito, bet that water is kicking today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If your talking about market express there food is awesome! I have one by me in Russell off 306 the pizza is almost better than any pizza place in the area and there breakfast sandwiches are bomb


johnboy111711 said:


> On the road. Meeting my dad and stopping for a pepperoni roll at the gas station in newton falls on rt 5. If you haven't ate one from there or the gas station at the circle in Andover, you don't know what you are missing. Amazing.... I'll have updates this afternoon.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> On the road. Meeting my dad and stopping for a pepperoni roll at the gas station in newton falls on rt 5. If you haven't ate one from there or the gas station at the circle in Andover, you don't know what you are missing. Amazing.... I'll have updates this afternoon.


I've had a slice of pizza but never pizza roll in Andover. The gas station is now a Gulf if that's the one.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

matticito said:


> I've had a slice of pizza but never pizza roll in Andover. The gas station is now a Gulf if that's the one.


it's been a year since I was up because of covid, but it is the one right on the circle.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

snag said:


> Ahh here I thought you were going to lure BB away from his local water to breezy mosquito, bet that water is kicking today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero chance he wasn't crappie fishing today. and it's Not bad in the bay. The wind has slowed down a lot since this morning. Colder, but the fish are still chewing!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Even the carp was hungry for a jerk bait!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> If your talking about market express there food is awesome! I have one by me in Russell off 306 the pizza is almost better than any pizza place in the area and there breakfast sandwiches are bomb


I love it, not sure how a gas station has such good food.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> I love it, not sure how a gas station has such good food.


Is Russell just west of punderson on 87 or something?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

matticito said:


> Is Russell just west of punderson on 87 or something?


not sure, I just know I have been to a few market xpress places and they are spot on! I plan on stopping again on my way home. I am sad I missed out on the breakfast pizza. It has sausage gravy for the sauce, eggs, bacon and sausage with cheese. Jesus.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

r u guys still at musquito??


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

flyasf said:


> r u guys still at musquito??


yes, wind was too much. caught a few more. great day over all.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I did lose one fish today that was a giant, I can only guess it was this big...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like I need to find my leaders and head out there!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

matticito said:


> Is Russell just west of punderson on 87 or something?


Yes.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for making OGF great again! Great work guys


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

#makeOGFgreatagain2021


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know that pic with all the Red in the background is Not Skeeter!! That’s got to be Weedfoot with the dredded Red Algae!! Can't fool an old Fool!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> On the road. Meeting my dad and stopping for a pepperoni roll at the gas station in newton falls on rt 5. If you haven't ate one from there or the gas station at the circle in Andover, you don't know what you are missing. Amazing.... I'll have updates this afternoon.



sorry, but not sure how any food prepared at a gas station is anything anyone would recommend ... maybe for the locals it's like having Bobby Fay in the house, but next time I have anything better than silage at a gas station would be the very first time


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Parkman gas station has the same market express pizza👍


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I take offense to that comment. We make very good silage, thank you very much!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Johnboy, the quality of your posts this last year has been outstanding.

I’ve really enjoyed them.

Thanks for contributing in a positive, informative, and entertaining way.

Back to fishing without the negative, religious, or political BS.

Bravo my man!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK you guys,,, enough with the 'FBS'n,,,, lets get serious, & really talk FOOD!

Is this the place??? lol,,, lmao,,, I'd gladly run 20 mile outofmyway for an outrageous sub! How Much?

market express subs Andover, Ohio - Bing 

Right now,,, I'm sitting here, & finishing up on some of the BEST TACOS in the world! $1 each! 
SO BIG, I can only eat 2!
'Buckeye' knows where. ;>)


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have witnessed people buy the pepperoni rolls by the dozen. I am sure all of the food isn't top notch, but I haven't found a pepperoni roll that I like better.



baitguy said:


> sorry, but not sure how any food prepared at a gas station is anything anyone would recommend ... maybe for the locals it's like having Bobby Fay in the house, but next time I have anything better than silage at a gas station would be the very first time





Doboy said:


> OK you guys,,, enough with the 'FBS'n,,,, lets get serious, & really talk FOOD!
> 
> Is this the place??? lol,,, lmao,,, I'd gladly run 20 mile outofmyway for an outrageous sub! How Much?
> 
> ...


I have never had a sub, I have a trouble getting away from the pepperoni rolls.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> Johnboy, the quality of your posts this last year has been outstanding.
> 
> I’ve really enjoyed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Doboy said:


> OK you guys,,, enough with the 'FBS'n,,,, lets get serious, & really talk FOOD!
> 
> Is this the place??? lol,,, lmao,,, I'd gladly run 20 mile outofmyway for an outrageous sub! How Much?
> 
> ...


Doboy due yourself a favor and look up Lock Stock and Barrel over in Sharpsville PA. Get one of the Italian Nitemares. Best 14 dollars you'll spend on a sub.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have witnessed people buy the pepperoni rolls by the dozen. I am sure all of the food isn't top notch, but I haven't found a pepperoni roll that I like better.
> *
> I have never had a sub, I have a trouble getting away from the pepperoni rolls.*



thats ok,,,,, pepperoni rolls will do,,,, specially if they are LOADED with hot greasy melted CHEEZE!
(If they 'drip', it'll make my FAT corpuscles jump for joy!!! lol ;>) 

FYI,,, IMO,, right now, BRUNO BROS in Boardman are #1 for my pepperoni rolls,,,,, 
& my Wife uses HOT pepper cheese in her homemade,,,,, she's #2 ;>)
I WILL give yours a try. Thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Doboy said:


> thats ok,,,,, pepperoni rolls will do,,,, specially if they are LOADED with hot greasy melted CHEEZE!
> (If they 'drip', it'll make my FAT corpuscles jump for joy!!! lol ;>)
> 
> FYI,,, IMO,, right now, BRUNO BROS in Boardman are #1 for my pepperoni rolls,,,,,
> ...


Bring one of each of the three and I can judge them for you!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Doboy due yourself a favor and look up Lock Stock and Barrel over in Sharpsville PA. Get one of the Italian Nitemares. Best 14 dollars you'll spend on a sub.



lol,,, we better get back on topic, or we'll get yelled at & spanked!!!
*BUT,,,,,,, OMG,, a $14 SUB!??????? It better be large enough for 4!!?*

I'd have a hard time springing on a 16oz ribeye dinner, for $14! But I will look it up. Thanks


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Doboy said:


> lol,,, we better get back on topic, or we'll get yelled at & spanked!!!
> *BUT,,,,,,, OMG,, a $14 SUB!??????? It better be large enough for 4!!?*
> 
> I'd have a hard time springing on a 16oz ribeye dinner, for $14! But I will look it up. Thanks


I think a whole Italian nitemare weighs a couple pounds. If that's too much you can always check out Belly Busters in Brookfield. The Belly Buster is a also a really good sub!


----------

